# New planted tank, confused about API readings



## Endaar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I had a 5-gallon tank with two guppies and a random snail, partially planted with a sword and some hornwort. The tank was cycled but nitrates were showing high readings despite large water changes.

Four days ago, I setup a 14-gallon tank into which to move the fish and snail. This is a fully planted tank, with good bundles of anacharis, cabomba, an anubias barteri, an anubias congensis, and a ruffle plant. Unlike the first tank which had standard aquarium gravel, this one has eco-complete substrate.

Along with the fish, I moved a couple of decorations, as well as some bio-balls (from the new filter) which I had in the small tank for a bit. I moved the fish (perhaps prematurely) because the high nitrate readings in the first tank had me concerned.

Anyway, I'm in a situation now where once again my nitrate readings seem way out of line. Four days in, I have near-zero amonia readings, 2.0ppm nitrites, and 60-80ppm nitrates. I did about a 15% water change yesterday, which seemingly had no impact on the nitrate level.

I don't understand how nitrates could possibly be this high in just a few days. I'm using the API test kit, it's not expired, and my tap water is free of nitrates.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Endaar


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you been using a high nitrogen fertilizer in that tank?

Normally you'd be more worried about having the nitrite and ammonia readings but that is a high number for nitrates too.

I would do a 50% water change and test it, then possibly another 50%.. You need to get those numbers way down.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Having high Nitrates and no Ammonia after a few days of cycling isn't possible, unless your tap water is contaminated with Nitrates. Test you tap water. Drinking water can be easily contaminated through upstream agricultural runoff or treated sewage. Distilled or Bottled Drinking water should both have zero Nitrates. Test one of them with your test kit to make sure your test kit is acurate.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

NitrAtes are high and hopefully they will come down.

As I understand it you have 0 ammonia, low nitrItes, and high nitrates after a few days of running.

It is not unusual to have an initial nitrAte spike while a planted tank "cycles". along with 0 ammonia and some small nitrIte spike. What is happening is the plants are consuming ammonia for their nitrogen because the aerobic bacteria has not built up. As the bacteria increases the plants will then be forced to get thier nitrogen from nitrates and nitrates will drop.

I would not add any food until the nitrItes drop down shich should only take a day or two.

Hoperully you also have high pH but don't be surprised if you eventually have pH values over 8. Again due to plant action in this case the plants consuming carbon dioxide.


my .02


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

agreed with everyone else here.. just do those water changes until it comes down and either really slow down or stop feeding for a few days as previously mentioned.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Endaar said:


> Four days ago, I setup a 14-gallon tank into which to move the fish and snail. This is a fully planted tank, with good bundles of anacharis, cabomba, an anubias barteri, an anubias congensis, and a ruffle plant. Unlike the first tank which had standard aquarium gravel, this one has eco-complete substrate.
> 
> Along with the fish, I moved a couple of decorations, as well as some bio-balls (from the new filter) which I had in the small tank for a bit. I moved the fish (perhaps prematurely) because the high nitrate readings in the first tank had me concerned.


Both Eco-Complete and the things you moved from your old tank have established nitrifying bacteria on and in them. This is a classic example of boosting your cycle, and I am not surprised at all that you see no ammonia, some nitrite, and a spike in nitrate - anything that died on its way over from your other tank was the fuel for the new cycle, and the bacteria in the new stuff processed the ammonia generated right away. They're also handling most of the nitrite, which is indicated by the nitrate spike. The issue with elevated nitrites you are seeing may be a mini-cycle as the bacteria population re-adjusts to handle the new bio-load. The only reason you didn't see the mini ammonia spike is you weren't quick enough to test for it and see.

Nothing to worry about, in my opinion, aside from keeping the nitrite level manageable with PWC's.


----------



## Endaar (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Interestingly, it looks like my nitrate test kit went bad; after my tap water tested over 80ppm, I bought another API kit and things are back around 10ppm, which makes a lot more sense.

I do appreicate all the feedback though. I did about a 25% water change earlier today and will keep an eye on things.

Thanks again,
Endaar


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Endaar said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. Interestingly, it looks like my nitrate test kit went bad; after my tap water tested over 80ppm, I bought another API kit and things are back around 10ppm, which makes a lot more sense.
> 
> I do appreicate all the feedback though. I did about a 25% water change earlier today and will keep an eye on things.
> 
> ...



and an excellent example of why you should not automatically do massive water changes based upon nitrate readings with home hobby test kits. *old dude


my .02


----------

